# Forum's 2nd birthday - let's get rolling



## shiv (Jul 28, 2010)

In November it's the forum's 2nd birthday. Ages ago it was discussed and we talked about having a smart/casual do somewhere nice.

Things we need to narrow down:

Location: suggestions were thrown out at London, Birmingham, Manchester. London is always good because of good transport connections, but maybe not so good for those who want to come from further away.

Venue: if a good price could be negotiated, would you be willing to pay a small amount to cover the cost of room hire? Please be honest, as I would hate money to make things difficult for people, if you see what I mean. Obviously the best choice would be somewhere for free 

...er okay I think that's most of what we need to cover! Would love to hear from everyone. I think it's obvious to say that everyone is welcome - whether you've been on the forum for a day or since it started, we're all part of it, so it would be awesome to all get together to celebrate this place


----------



## am64 (Jul 28, 2010)

bumping this .....


----------



## aymes (Jul 28, 2010)

I'd be very up for going to an event and happy to pay a bit to go towards room hire, although if we have a good number we may be able to get somewhere for free.
The complication for me would be I'm not sure I'd be able to do anywhere other than London. I know that's not always a popular option as it's hardly middle of the country, but generally it's the one place where most people have at least half decent transport link into, making it more 'central' than the geography implies! Coming from the East we pretty much have to go into London first to get anywhere else! Of course many will disagree on London as a good location but that's just my experience, and of course if it is elsewhere I would see if I could arrange something.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 28, 2010)

a fee would be OK

but a thought, there are* lot of people **north of Watford.*   London may well be central, but also the most expensive and hotel (B/B) costs will also need to be factored in.

No doubt you will not suit everyone, but Manchester or B'ham would capture the largest catchment area, with good transport links

Thanks for listening


----------



## shiv (Jul 28, 2010)

Hazel my thoughts exactly - London is fab for transport, but if people are travelling from far and want to stay, the cost of staying overnight may be too much. 

I know I am biased because I live here, but I do think Birmingham would be a good option - travel links are pretty darn good to here, and there are some cheapish hotels around (especially if you're willing to share a room with someone).


----------



## Viki (Jul 28, 2010)

I think it would be great to do something a little special for this and get as many people together as poss that normally wouldnt corss paths at the regional meets!

I agree about the London thing meaning any accomodation prices might be slightly higher, and i think most venues would also cost more in this area too. 

Im quite flexible and would probably want to stay overnight regardless because its just far less hassle - i hate havign a train journey looming over me when im enjoying myself! 

I reckon the key is to get details and costs nailed pretty quick so that people know exactly whats involved 

Could we do some fundraising type stuff too (raffles etc)? Maybe we could we get DUK involved in some way?


----------



## shiv (Jul 28, 2010)

Viki I thought combining it as a fundraiser would be a good idea as it would be easier to get a free/cheap venue - some places will donate the space if it's being used for charity. Even if we just have a raffle or something, a bit of money raised and would help keep the whole costs down.

Think the first thing we need is a location then I can start scouting locations and seeing if we can find somewhere for free. My other thought was to hire out (or push to get it free) somewhere like a community hall, then if everyone chipped in a couple of quid we could buy in all our own food and drink? Not as easy to organise, but it is an option.


----------



## Viki (Jul 28, 2010)

Some hotel venues could be open to a bit of negotiation if there are going to be associated rooms, but then you do have to pay hotel drink prices!

So a community/school hall or something might be the best way to go, with a Premier Inn or something not too far away? Depending how many of us there are, a normal pub function room could be a good alternative?


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 28, 2010)

I would be up for coming and would obviously prefer being in or around London. 
I think that a hall or similar would be great at keeping costs down. I wouldn't mind paying something to help with cost of room hire.


----------



## Corrine (Jul 28, 2010)

I'd be up for it provided I could make the date and wouldn't mind throwing in a few quid.  I'd be tempted to go the pub function room option - you may be able to get this for free if there are lots of people attending.  The only thing with the community/village hall option is that someone would need to set up/clear up/provide booze/glasses/food/ background music etc which would mean a lot of effort?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2010)

I presume we are talking about a day time event?


----------



## shiv (Jul 28, 2010)

Personally I would think it would be easier to do it during the day, so noone misses out if they have a train to catch etc.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2010)

shiv said:


> Personally I would think it would be easier to do it during the day, so noone misses out if they have a train to catch etc.



I agree. I was thinking that, if we got a venue/room then we'd have a limited time there, either afternoon or evening - just trying to get a picture of how the day might proceed e.g. if we all had to decamp at 5pm. But I'm probably getting ahead of myself!


----------



## shiv (Jul 28, 2010)

...which is when we all head to the pub!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 30, 2010)

Sounds good wherever it is I will try and get involved, although I do worry about an all day event, as the evenings are long, hey I went to a free bar and ended up spending ?100?! and have no idea how i got home...
I might drive and bring a tent!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Sounds good wherever it is I will try and get involved, although I do worry about an all day event, as the evenings are long, hey I went to a free bar and ended up spending ?100?! and have no idea how i got home...
> I might drive and bring a tent!



Tent might not be a good idea Rossi - it's in November!


----------



## falcon123 (Jul 30, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Tent might not be a good idea Rossi - it's in November!



And I thought it was the northeners that were tough. After all Newcastle fans wear replica gear and and drunk chilled larger when it is 10 below!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> And I thought it was the northeners that were tough. After all Newcastle fans wear replica gear and and drunk chilled larger when it is 10 below!



I was thinking of (soft Southerner) Rossi, of course, wouldn't want to see the poor dear shivering!  I would probably not bother with the tent...


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 30, 2010)

T'is very good of you thinking of me sir, however I don't feel I slip into the ss category, I spent 3 drunken years on the tyne remember! I actually have a bivvy bag too which if you were cold Northe' I'm sure we could both squeeze in to


----------



## am64 (Jul 30, 2010)

unfortunately Boris has just evicted the peace Camp outside the Houses  of Parliament .....


----------



## shiv (Aug 8, 2010)

Bump!

I'd still like to push for Birmingham for this one, I know we have a meet planned in September here, but I think in terms of getting loads of people together it would be good - fair on everyone in terms of transport (would be good to get more of the northern crew to a meet!), cheapish hotels (there's at Etap in the city centre which is ?39/night/room) good transport and I can easily find us a venue.


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 9, 2010)

If it is planned out in advanced I'd be up for driving to brum and squatting somewhere. Is it worth doing a poll or something so things can be properly tied down, or someone just say it's here it's then!??


----------

